
Bot or Not? - BrianB
http://botor.no
======
NotSammyHagar
Okay,I did the chat. It was easy to tell it was a bot (or a human pretending
to be dysfunctional). It was interesting,but it was the first time I really
tried the Turing test in a serious way.

